# Our new "fugly" rescue



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I am glad that you rescued him. I bet he turns into a handsome fellow. Keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

Poor baby! I'm glad he is in a good home now!


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank goodness you're taking care of him. I actually think he will be cute when he fills in. You should update this thread with pictures of him when he improves.


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

poor guy  if he is 12hh he is a pony. Hes not ugly , he is just badly treated 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

JamieLeighx said:


> poor guy  if he is 12hh he is a pony. Hes not ugly , he is just badly treated
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you judge on his height yes, he's a pony. But I was referring that he is not a pony breed (like a Shetland, Fell pony etc)  . His dam and sire were horses for sure, not ponies. So he is that small because he hasn't been fed appropriately when he was young. I've seen a lot of cases like this. The cart horses around here tend to be small in size (not really like him though) because they fail to feed them enough when they are young and they start them very soon too (at around 2 years of age they pull carts).

Edit: And I will surely update this thread to let you all see his progress. The vet will see him tomorrow and hopefully the farrier will trim his feet on Monday.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

He certinaly needs alot of TLC! I think it's the roman nose that makes him look ugly. The rest might go away with more weight. His back is rather long though, however the rest of his build is quite nice & solid. 
My guess is that he is some sort of grade. Probably pony with some draft (just noticing his thick, harry legs & the nose).


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I think he is a little cutie who just wants some love. I bet he will look gorgeous once the better care takes effect. He's lucky to have you now


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

2horses said:


> Thank goodness you're taking care of him. I actually think he will be cute when he fills in. You should update this thread with pictures of him when he improves.



My thoughts exactly!
Poor fellow.... *thank you* for taking him in and giving him a better life.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Awww...he looks like quite the sweet little horse...


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Awww, god bless you for giving him a good home. I think you will be pleasantly surprised what some groceries will do for him! Can't wait to see his progress


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

I like him! I feel so sad for his past life ): atleast he is having a better time!


----------



## Shannon T (Oct 3, 2010)

Glad he is in good hands now!


----------



## TBtrailrider (Apr 2, 2011)

poor baby, i'm glad you took him in, I'm sure he will look a lot better with some food and some more love


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

It just absolutely dumbfounds me, with what people can do to animals. That just breaks my heart - and good for you for getting him out of there, and giving him a good home! 

What a darling, he definately needs lots of love, attention and to be shown that there are good people out there.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

He looks lovely! I can't wait to see him once you have gave him all the attention he deserves! Good on you!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

I am so glad you rescued him!! He looks like he could be a very adorable ponie with some TLC


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you all. I can't wait to see him putting some weight on. He seems to be sound so he should find a good home after she will gain weight. He really is a sweet little thing.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

He looks very very sweet!! He does look very small too! Would love to see before and after pics later down the road!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

My goodness is he little! 

Very happy that you rescued him, once you get his weight up he won't look fugly anymore!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I THINK HE IS SOOOO CUTE! I want him..I loooove his face! ^-^


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

He is cute, even if he is skinny. Im sure in your hands he will blossom into a wonderful little horse.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Nawww he is not ugly, just a little fella wanting some love and FOOD!! He seems like a nice natured little guy and looks like a nice type when he gets some weight on him.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

i agree, i think its the roman nose that makes him less attractive then most. But I think once he gets some meat on his bones he'll become a rather handsom fella  i'm very glad someone saw him and he now has a new home where he can become happy and healthy! keep us posted!


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

Agreed, happy ending for this little baby! yay!!


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you all. The news aren't the best though. We took a blood sample from Puiu and it seems that he has problems with his kidneys. I don't know the exact term in english, I think that it's renal failure. He has this and a certain degree of anemia. 
We gave him 5 litre of intravenous fluids today (Lactated Ringer's solution). I really hope that his kidneys aren't to damaged. I want him to be well soon. 

He didn't showed signs of illness though. His will of life is great, he is happy and very interested to be with the other horses (but he is quarantined unfortunately) and his appetite is great. So we discovered his problem only because we needed to take a blood sample to see if everything is ok and to make his Coggins test. 

So wish us luck. We really need this.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, but lucky you found out about it.
:hug:Sending Puiu all the very best!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i love roman noses. i hope his kidney issues are due to lack of nutrition and not something more permanent i guess you'd say.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

^^I agree with you about the Roman noses too  I LOVE them!!! Hope its not too far gone for his kidneys....keep us updated!!!


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

If a horse doens't have water (or any animal for that matter) it pulls water from other parts of the body...when there's none left, it can cause infections and kindney failure among other things. The IV's were good, and Succue sp?? would be good also. I think with a matter of time, and good care, he should be okay, depending on his age. I'm a vet intern, and we see some cases like these once in a while.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

He's so cute! Or as my dad always says, "so ugly, he's cute!" I really hope he pulls through. We lost one to kidney failure from neglect. We'd had him about a month and were just getting some weight back on him when we found out what was wrong, but he already had extensive damage and could not be saved. Wishing Puiu all the best!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Too true about dehydration being a big cause of renal failure. Also, he appears to be a senior citizen? How old did the vet say is is? Hopefully, good care will allow the kidneys to regain their function. Here's sending prayers your way. Good luck!


----------



## mustbemonroe (Mar 3, 2011)

I find him absolutely charming! I love the dopey look on his face...he just looks like a kind soul. Thank you for giving this poor boy a chance; he needs to know there is good in the world!


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

I've been reading some articles on the internet to find out what can cause kidney failure. And indeed, I think that it's because of the neglect that Puiu suffered in his life. We will wait to see how his body reacts to the treatment. Hopefully it will be ok in the end. Thank you all for the support.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

you should get more pictures!


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

Gidget said:


> you should get more pictures!


Sure, tomorrow I will definitely take some new photos with him.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Well... He definitely isn't the prettiest one around, but he looks like he's got a lovely heart, and that's what counts!
Bless you all for giving him a great home!


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

As I said here are some new photos of Puiu. Today he had his feet done. The farrier couldn't make to much for him on the first time but he said that after 2-3 trims his feet will be better. The only thing that I don't like is that I think that he didn't trimmed his feet enough. I think that he could trim them more but I'm not an expert. But he is the best farrier that we have and we changed them a couple of times already. 

Besides of this I don't know who changed his halter. I guess that one of our stable hands. I don't like this at all but I was to busy today with two new rescues so I didn't had time to investigate and search his halter. 

And he really needs a bath but it's to cold outside for this. I can't make his coat nice and clean without bathing him. 









Before:








After:


----------



## nworkman82 (Jun 18, 2009)

I love him! I come to this thread everyday now to check on him. He's got a fan club now. Go Puiu! I'm assuming the green on his coat is an antiseptic? From shots and such?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

sooo cute!


----------



## QuarterhorseRider (Apr 7, 2011)

He will look great when you spiff him up! Go crazy with some blue ribbons, if he will allow it! When he is finished he will look like a lil show horse!


----------



## Shiavo (Mar 23, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic thing you're doing here.
Makes me so happy that there ARE people out there that care - sometimes I lose hope and forget they still exist.

Really really hoping all goes really well for him and we get treated to some awesome 'after' photos! Tell him he has a fan group that says hello!


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

nworkman82 said:


> I love him! I come to this thread everyday now to check on him. He's got a fan club now. Go Puiu! I'm assuming the green on his coat is an antiseptic? From shots and such?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The green thing on his coat is an antibiotic spray with oxytetracycline. We use it often on superficial wounds along with Hydrogen peroxide and saline solution. 

And I'm very happy that he has so much fans, he is a great horse.


----------



## McuesHiSierra (Apr 10, 2011)

What a cutie! He is so blessed to be rescued. Thank you so much.


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

With weight and being shaved i think he'll look like a little Andalusian with that big ol' roman nose. I like him. (fan of weird horses)


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Can't wait to see him when he picks up some weight.

About the feet, he looks like he may have a slightly clubbed foot on the right front. That may be why you think he needs more trimming. He has high heel area. You don't want the farrier to try to trim him so it looks good...but trim him how his conformation says it should be. Club feet are not something that will keep him from being a nice ridable horse in most circumstances.

I want you to keep us updated regularly, please.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

i must say i don't think there is such thing as an ugly horse 
I think he is absolutley adorable!!!


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

Allison Finch said:


> Can't wait to see him when he picks up some weight.
> 
> About the feet, he looks like he may have a slightly clubbed foot on the right front. That may be why you think he needs more trimming. He has high heel area. You don't want the farrier to try to trim him so it looks good...but trim him how his conformation says it should be. Club feet are not something that will keep him from being a nice ridable horse in most circumstances.
> 
> I want you to keep us updated regularly, please.


Thank you for the advice on his feet. I thought about club foot but I wasn't sure about it. And his feet don't look like normal that's why I said that they look to long for me. 

We don't intent to make him a riding pony . If he will recover well we will put him up for adoption as a cart horse. This is what he knows well. 


And I will keep you all updated regularly. Can't wait to be warm enough to bath him and take beautiful pictures with him all clean and shiny.


----------



## horserider321 (Dec 31, 2010)

aww poor baby. I'm glad you took him in!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

.....Is it bad that I think he's pretty? ****

I absolutely love little things like that. He rmeinds me of like a miniature warmblood or something, with that big head lol. We had a little paint mare that had a head like that, so disproportionate to her skinny supermodel self xD

He's such a cutie. I'm glad you found him


----------

